# WUHAN | Public Transport



## P05 (Aug 24, 2005)

First line opened the 28th of September 2004

For the moment only 10 kilometres long









But line 2, line 4, and line 1's extension is under construction. Aparently they plan to open the new lines by 2010 









Long term plan, 12 lines and 530km








http://ctdsb.cnhubei.com/html/ctdsb/20080301/ctdsb270844.html

Official website:http://www.whrt.gov.cn/


----------



## gonard (Mar 23, 2009)

Thanks for the update! I hope they will open the new lines soon, line 2 has a station just behind my house. Recently traffic near my house has been so bad, it takes me 30 minutes to go 3 km by taxi.


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

gonard said:


> Thanks for the update! I hope they will open the new lines soon, line 2 has a station just behind my house. Recently traffic near my house has been so bad, it takes me 30 minutes to go 3 km by taxi.


Do you live in Wuhan?
Can you tell me what takes longer - going by taxi from one end of the town to the other or taking high-speed rail from Wuhan to Guangzhou?


----------



## gonard (Mar 23, 2009)

Woonsocket54 said:


> Do you live in Wuhan?
> Can you tell me what takes longer - going by taxi from one end of the town to the other or taking high-speed rail from Wuhan to Guangzhou?



Well from my house which is on the backside of Hankou railway station to my friends house in Wuchang, near Wuhan Optical Valley(pretty much end to end) I would say taxi is longer. :bash:


----------



## Andrew (Sep 11, 2002)

I've experienced Wuhan's traffic and it's horrendous, which has knock on effects for noise and air pollution. I've not been to another city that more badly needed a proper subway system as this. The two new lines and the extension to line 1 will really transform travel in the city beyond all recognition.


----------



## goldbough (Jun 19, 2007)

Sounds like the traffic is really bad in Wuhan. Is it bad everywhere all day? Or in certain rush-hour directions? Will the metro be crowded one way and not so crowded the other way (same time of day)?


----------



## gonard (Mar 23, 2009)

Yeah I would say it's bad almost everywhere, and during rush hours and weekends I dont even think of going out. The metro will help a lot, but they also need to make serious improvements to the roads in Wuhan. The worst thing is the taxi drivers all have their shift change at 6pm everyday, it's impossible to get a taxi from 5-7pm. Imagine 5 million ppl getting off work and wanting to go home and not a taxi in sighthno:


----------



## goldbough (Jun 19, 2007)

Sounds like a ridiculous time for taxi drivers to change shifts. Are the metro trains long? 6 cars? 8 cars? Since there are few available taxis, the metro will be jam-packed.


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

the mega city like wuhan should has at least 10 metro lines.


----------



## maldini (Jul 5, 2003)

oliver999 said:


> the mega city like wuhan should has at least 10 metro lines.


What's the population of Wuhan? how many lines do they have now?


----------



## P05 (Aug 24, 2005)

maldini said:


> What's the population of Wuhan? how many lines do they have now?


Wuhan has one line, as you see on post 1...

The approved network, will have 12 lines a 530 kilometres.
http://ctdsb.cnhubei.com/html/ctdsb/20080301/ctdsb270844.html


----------



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)

Post some pictures guys!


----------



## gonard (Mar 23, 2009)

maldini said:


> What's the population of Wuhan? how many lines do they have now?


Hard to say the exact population, but official figures put it at 10 million. Generally speaking, in Chinese cities, population numbers are higher than the "official" because there is always a large migrant population which is hard to account for.


----------



## gonard (Mar 23, 2009)

goldbough said:


> Sounds like a ridiculous time for taxi drivers to change shifts. Are the metro trains long? 6 cars? 8 cars? Since there are few available taxis, the metro will be jam-packed.



Unfortunately, the current line 1 metro trains are only 4 cars and since the platforms are only long enough for the 4 car trains I doubt that will change anytime soon. I'm not sure what they will use on the new lines, let's hope 8 car trains for everyone's sanity!:bash:


----------



## Beijingmoc (May 18, 2010)

The line 1 extention will open on the 28th of July 2010. The total lenght will be 28 kms with 25 stations. Additionnal 21 4-cars trains have been ordered in order to reah the new headway and ridership requirements. Currently Wuhan Metro has 12 trains and 5 are running during the day with a 10 min headway.


----------



## P05 (Aug 24, 2005)

Line 1 extension to open on Thursday July 29th:

http://www.whrt.gov.cn/ggl/201007/t20100727_10525.htm

Lenght of the first line will more than double, from the current 10km to 26km.

The first line between Zongguan and Huanpu road was opened in 2004. This is more or less how the new line will look like from Thursday:









Lines two (28 km) and four (30 km) are currently under construction, and will open in 2012.

Line three will began construction next year.


----------



## P05 (Aug 24, 2005)

double


----------



## CNGL (Jun 10, 2010)

Wuhan in 2017, from Chinese wiki (Very big image):









Yep, it hasn't line 5!


----------



## goldbough (Jun 19, 2007)

CNGL said:


> Yep, it hasn't line 5!


On the above map, are the black dashed lines for regular trains? It appears they don't cross the main river through the city. Or is that wrong?

Does anyone know what happened to line 5?


----------



## Myouzke (May 24, 2009)

Global Times
Railway Gazette
http://www.railwaygazette.com/nc/ne...sha-xian-wuhan-and-xiamen/archiv/2011/07.html



> *Metro projects underway in Changsha, Xi'an, Wuhan and Xiamen*
> 13 July 2011
> 
> CHINA: Work on the first phase of Changsha metro lines 3 and 4 is expected to get underway by the end of the year. The southwest-northeast Line 3 would be 33·4 km long with 24 stations and Line 4 would run northwest-southeast for 29·1 km with 21 stations.
> ...


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

*Jianghan Road* (Line 2)

http://pic.cnhan.com/html/2012/dashiye_1115/7692_2.html


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

Compound station names
http://www.kcis.cn/2164


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

*Huquan* station (Line 2)

http://www.gaoloumi.com/viewthread.php?tid=566932&extra=&page=5


----------



## Myouzke (May 24, 2009)

Woonsocket54 said:


> Compound station names
> http://www.kcis.cn/2164


The compound sponsor station names are canceled because of public backlash.

http://news.cnhubei.com/xw/jj/201211/t2337048.shtml


----------



## Asia4Asia (Nov 29, 2012)

*Metro Line 2 will officially open on December 28.*

Metro Line 2 will officially open on December 28. On November 20, a hearing was held to discuss the fares for Metro Line 1, 2, and 4. 2/3 of the representatives present voted in favor of the second plan. 
Metro Line 1 is 28.73-km long and is fully elevated. It starts at Dongwu Avenue and ends at Dijiao. Test runs for Line 1 began in 2004, and it became fully operational in 2010. Metro Line 2(1st phase) is 27.98-km long, and it runs mostly underground. It starts in Jinyitan in Hankou and ends at Optics Valley Square in Wuchang. It will be operational this December. Metro Line 4(1st phase) is 16.49-km long. All of it is underground,starting at the Wuchang Railway Station and ending at the Wuhan Railway Station. It will be operational next year.

http://english.wh.gov.cn/publish/english/2012-11/28/1201211280900060014.html


----------



## big-dog (Mar 11, 2007)

Myouzke said:


> The compound sponsor station names are canceled because of public backlash.
> 
> http://news.cnhubei.com/xw/jj/201211/t2337048.shtml


Yes it's ridiculous making station name commerciaized. It's good to remove all those trash names.









source


----------



## Silly_Walks (Aug 23, 2010)

big-dog said:


> Yes it's ridiculous making station name commerciaized. It's good to remove all those trash names.



Well, if getting a sponsor means the difference between being able to build a subway, or not being able to build a subway, then I am all for it. But if it's not necessary, then I would rather not have it.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

I forget which city in China it was, but I recall hearing advertisements on next station announcements. It's a lot of clutter, but if it subsidizes the fare, then it may be worthwhile to have but only occasionally.


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

hkskyline said:


> I forget which city in China it was, but I recall hearing advertisements on next station announcements. It's a lot of clutter, but if it subsidizes the fare, then it may be worthwhile to have but only occasionally.


It was shanghai if I remember properly but they are phasing it out.


----------



## hmmwv (Jul 19, 2006)

Nanjing has it too, such as the Nanjing International Center / Xuanwumen station.


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

are all of these sponsors also the names of landmarks located near said stations?


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

Woonsocket54 said:


> *Huquan* station (Line 2)
> 
> http://www.gaoloumi.com/viewthread.php?tid=566932&extra=&page=5


I find it interesting that they don't switch the 3rd rail to the non platform side of the track. Although its bottom contact so debris (including humans) falling though the gap will not affect it much or have a lower risk of electrocution and its isolated from the platform by PSDs. Switching to rail to the other side costs slightly more but could prevent a huge catastrophe if things head south for some reason.


----------



## hmmwv (Jul 19, 2006)

Woonsocket54 said:


> are all of these sponsors also the names of landmarks located near said stations?


Generally speaking yes, but in Wuhan's case I doubt Hanjiang Rd Station is near Zhouheiya's HQ. Probably very close to a outlet though since they are everywhere.


----------



## Norge78 (Nov 14, 2010)

*Wuhan subway line 2 put into operation*

http://www.shanghaidaily.com/nsp/National/2012/12/28/Wuhan+subway+line+2+put+into+operation/


----------



## VECTROTALENZIS (Jul 10, 2010)

Today the first line across the Yangtze river begins operation.


----------



## hmmwv (Jul 19, 2006)

^^


----------



## big-dog (Mar 11, 2007)

Norge78 said:


> *12.28 Wuhan subway line 2 put into operation *


pictures by zxy1999 just before the opening

3D station names


----------



## big-dog (Mar 11, 2007)

more pics of line 2


----------



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)

Nice art in the stations. 
So, the line 1 is fully elevated and line 2 fully underground?


----------



## VECTROTALENZIS (Jul 10, 2010)

Nice stations


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

Looks good.

Wuhan was long overdue for a sizeable metro system.


----------



## skyridgeline (Dec 7, 2008)

big-dog said:


> more pics of line 2



Someone needs to be educated about what the 'strip' is for icard: .


----------



## big-dog (Mar 11, 2007)

Guanggu Suare subway exit



























by ccna2010




































































































by kohv


----------



## hmmwv (Jul 19, 2006)

Very nice stations, I see that there are large areas for decoration only, I assume those spaces can be converted in future expansions when passenger traffic gets too high.


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

big-dog said:


>


Seems they haven't made up their minds what to call the southern terminus in English.


----------



## skyridgeline (Dec 7, 2008)




----------



## VECTROTALENZIS (Jul 10, 2010)

wuhanmetro2017abstracten by ANR2008, on Flickr


----------



## big-dog (Mar 11, 2007)

May 6th Wuhan metro Line 4 phase I digging through 26.44 km underground tunnel, opening at the end of 2013



















link


----------



## _Night City Dream_ (Jan 3, 2008)

What is the rolling stock?


----------



## big-dog (Mar 11, 2007)

^^ 6-car B type.


----------



## _Night City Dream_ (Jan 3, 2008)

And who's the manufacturer & what is the model?


----------



## big-dog (Mar 11, 2007)

I don't have the model #. It's manufactured by CSR Zhuzhou.

Specs: 
Car length: 19m, height: 3.8m, width: 2.8m
Max speed: 80km/h
Train passenger: 1440, max 2000 persons





pics from ditiezu


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Wuhan's metro is fairly new at less than 10 years old. Line 2 only opened in December 2012 and is the first metro line to cross the Yangtze River.










Line 2 stations have artistic decorations. Here are 2 trains set against the Yellow Crane Tower. Interestingly, there is no station near the actual tower.


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

In PRC terminology, anything prior to 2012 in Wuhan was not metro but "light rail."


----------



## Silly_Walks (Aug 23, 2010)

Woonsocket54 said:


> In PRC terminology, anything prior to 2012 in Wuhan was not metro but "light rail."


Line 1 of the Wuhan Metro is still a metro. It's just an elevated line, which the PRC always calls 'light rail'. Still 100% metro. Just elevated in stead of subway.


----------



## VECTROTALENZIS (Jul 10, 2010)

.


big-dog said:


> Wuhan metro planning
> 
> 
> 
> --ditiezu


.


----------



## _Night City Dream_ (Jan 3, 2008)

That is insane!! 25 lines!!!


----------



## VECTROTALENZIS (Jul 10, 2010)

Yepp, Wuhan is striving to become central China's megacity of maybe more than 15 million.


----------



## Silly_Walks (Aug 23, 2010)

The density on the north bank looks insane, but even in the east it looks like it has great density.

Awesome.


----------



## kunming tiger (Jun 30, 2011)

How long and when will the whole system be completed?


----------



## big-dog (Mar 11, 2007)

May 28
*Line 1 Hankou north extension opened today*

The extenion includes 3 elevated stations, 5.7km long.








source



dimlys1994 said:


> New Wuhan Subway Line 1 extension from Dijiao to Hankou North is now opened. Map from urbanrail.net:


----------



## chornedsnorkack (Mar 13, 2009)

dimlys1994 said:


> New Wuhan Subway Line 1 extension from Dijiao to Hankou North is now opened. Map from urbanrail.net:


Is that thin gray line a slow speed railway, or is it a loop of Wuhan-Huangshi high speed railway?


----------



## VECTROTALENZIS (Jul 10, 2010)

big-dog said:


> Wuhan might have the most aggressive metro construction plan in China. This map will look very different by year 2020.


Interesting considering the fact that the metro was quite dead in Wuhan up until 2 years ago.


----------



## Highcliff (May 4, 2006)

very good, wuhan....:cheers::cheers2::cheers::cheers2:


----------



## big-dog (Mar 11, 2007)

chornedsnorkack said:


> Is that thin gray line a slow speed railway, or is it a loop of Wuhan-Huangshi high speed railway?


It's the low speed rail, since Wuhan-Huangshi high speed railway has not reached Wuchang and Hankou yet.


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

Wuhan Metro Line 4 Phase 2 Trains. 










Slightly different from the Phase 1 trains. Which where manufactured by CNR. The phase 2 trains are manufactured by CSR.

Source


----------



## _Night City Dream_ (Jan 3, 2008)

B-type? What is the traction system?


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

_Night City Dream_ said:


> B-type? What is the traction system?


B type 6 Cars. Allegedly almost all parts are locally made and designed.


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

According to urbanrail.net, on the 17 September, new Zhuyehai station on Line 1 between Etouwan and Duoluokou stations was opened


----------



## big-dog (Mar 11, 2007)

*Line 4 phase II will open on December 28 2014*

Line 4 phase II, 16.7km, is the first metro line connecting Hanyang area of Wuhan.

Full opening schedules for next 3 years:

2014: Line 2 phase II
2015: Line 3 phase I
2016: Line 6 phase I, Airport Line
2017: Line 7 phase I, Line 8 phase I

source


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

big-dog said:


> *Line 4 phase II will open on December 28 2014*
> 
> Line 4 phase II, 16.7km, is the first metro line connecting Hanyang area of Wuhan.
> 
> ...


Great news. Line 2 in Wuxi is supposed to open the same day. 

Like all, I'm looking forward to the annual year-end onshore metro opening orgy. This year, Hong Kong is joining in on the fun with an extension of the Island Line.


----------



## _Night City Dream_ (Jan 3, 2008)

Pity that HK can't boast about its figures...


----------



## _Night City Dream_ (Jan 3, 2008)

saiho said:


> B type 6 Cars. Allegedly almost all parts are locally made and designed.


But the traction systems are various: you can easily distinguish them by sound (e. g. Alstom's is totally different from Siemens's or Bombardier's.


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

Line 4 extension between Wuchang railway station and Huangjinkou was opened today. Map from urabnrail.net:


----------



## CarlosBlueDragon (May 6, 2007)

Wuhan crane tower have near Metro ?? or no?


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

*Line 4 extension - open 2014.12.28*









Source: http://wh.house.sina.com.cn/zhuanti/shx2q/

*Huangjinkou Station*









Source: wikipedia user 由Howchou上传 (http://zh.wikipedia.org/wiki/黄金口站#mediaviewer/File:Huangjinkou_station_01.JPG)









Source: wikipedia user 由Howchou上传 (http://zh.wikipedia.org/wiki/黄金口站#mediaviewer/File:Huangjinkou_station_02.JPG)









Source: wikipedia user 由Howchou上传 (http://zh.wikipedia.org/wiki/黄金口站#mediaviewer/File:Huangjinkou_station_03.JPG)

*Mengjiapu Station*









Source: http://zhongyangshenghuoquwjw.fang.com/bbs/2611120736~-1/279469153_279469153.htm

*Yong'antang Station*









Source: wikipedia user 由Howchou上传 (http://zh.wikipedia.org/wiki/永安堂站#mediaviewer/File:Yongantang_Station.JPG)

*Yulong Road Station*









Source: wikipedia user 由Howchou上传 (http://zh.wikipedia.org/wiki/玉龙路站#mediaviewer/File:Yulong_Road_Station.JPG)

*Wangjiawan Station*









Source: wikipedia user 由Howchou上传 (http://zh.wikipedia.org/wiki/王家湾站_(武汉地铁)#mediaviewer/File:Wangjiawan_Station.JPG)









Source: wikipedia user 由Howchou上传 (http://zh.wikipedia.org/wiki/王家湾站_(武汉地铁)#mediaviewer/File:王家湾站站台.JPG)

*Shilipu Station*









Source: http://zhongyangshenghuoquwjw.fang.com/bbs/2611120736~-1/279469153_279469153_2.htm

*Wulidun Station*









Source: wikipedia user 由Howchou上传 (http://zh.wikipedia.org/wiki/五里墩站_(武汉)#mediaviewer/File:Wulidun_Station_01.JPG)









Source: wikipedia user 由Howchou上传 (http://zh.wikipedia.org/wiki/五里墩站_(武汉)#mediaviewer/File:Wulidun_Station_02.JPG)

*Hanyang Railway Station*








Source: wikipedia user 由Howchou上传 (http://zh.wikipedia.org/wiki/汉阳火车站_(武汉地铁)#mediaviewer/File:Hangyang_Railway_Station_02.JPG)









Source: wikipedia user 由Howchou上传 (http://zh.wikipedia.org/wiki/汉阳火车站_(武汉地铁)#mediaviewer/File:Hangyang_Railway_Station_01.JPG)

*Lanjiang Road Station*









Source: http://zhongyangshenghuoquwjw.fang.com/bbs/2611120736~-1/279469153_279469153.htm








Source: http://zhongyangshenghuoquwjw.fang.com/bbs/2611120736~-1/279469153_279469153.htm









Source: wikipedia user 由Howchou上传 (http://zh.wikipedia.org/wiki/拦江路站#mediaviewer/File:Lanjiang_road_station.JPG)

*Fuxing Road Station*









Source: wikipedia user 由Howchou上传 (http://zh.wikipedia.org/wiki/复兴路站#mediaviewer/File:Fuxing_Road_Station_01.JPG)









Source: wikipedia user 由Howchou上传 (http://zh.wikipedia.org/wiki/复兴路站#mediaviewer/File:Fuxing_Road_Station_02.JPG)









Source: wikipedia user 由Howchou上传 (http://zh.wikipedia.org/wiki/复兴路站#mediaviewer/File:Fuxing_Road_Station_03.JPG)









Source: wikipedia user 由Howchou上传 (http://zh.wikipedia.org/wiki/复兴路站#mediaviewer/File:Fuxing_Road_Station_05.JPG)









Source: wikipedia user 由Howchou上传 (http://zh.wikipedia.org/wiki/复兴路站#mediaviewer/File:Fuxing_Road_Station_06.JPG)

*Shouyi Road Station*









Source: http://zhongyangshenghuoquwjw.fang.com/bbs/2611120736~-1/279469153_279469153.htm









Source: wikipedia user 由Howchou上传 (http://zh.wikipedia.org/wiki/首义路站#mediaviewer/File:Shouyi_Road_Station_02.JPG)









Source: wikipedia user 由Howchou上传 (http://zh.wikipedia.org/wiki/首义路站#mediaviewer/File:Shouyi_Road_Station_03.JPG)


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

dimlys1994 said:


> According to urbanrail.net, on the 17 September, new Zhuyehai station on Line 1 between Etouwan and Duoluokou stations was opened


Finally I found picture of this infill station:









http://www.crcebgse.com/article.aspx?aid=2136


----------



## _Night City Dream_ (Jan 3, 2008)

As I see unless in many other cities in China, first Wuhan metro lines have stations quite close to each other (compare it to Wuxi, for instance).


----------



## VECTROTALENZIS (Jul 10, 2010)

2017 Map


----------



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)

^^Nice! Do you have a larger map?


----------



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)

^^This is quite nice! The last pics make an impression of a "modern Moscow-oldstyle" stations, if you know what i mean.


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

Xujiapeng Station, an interchange station between Lines 5, 7 and 8

Posted by 紫色幻想0


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

Wuhan BRT and Optics Valley Tram

Posted by cvn78


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

Line 11









https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Route_Map_of_Line_11,_Wuhan_Metro.png









https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Car_interior_of_Wuhan_Metro_Line_11_(1).jpg









https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Car_interior_of_Wuhan_Metro_Line_11_(2).jpg









https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Car_interior_of_Wuhan_Metro_Line_11_(3).jpg









https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Car_interior_of_Wuhan_Metro_Line_11_(4).jpg









https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Car_interior_of_Wuhan_Metro_Line_11_(5).jpg









https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Car_interior_of_Wuhan_Metro_Line_11_(6).jpg

Zuoling station (Line 11)









https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Zuoling_Station_platform.jpg









https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Zuoling_Station_hall.jpg

Line 7









https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Route_Map_of_Line_7,_Wuhan_Metro.png

Garden Expo station (Line 7)









https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Garden_Expo_Station,_Wuhan_Metro_(1).jpg









https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Garden_Expo_Station,_Wuhan_Metro_(2).jpg









https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Garden_Expo_Station,_Wuhan_Metro_(3).jpg









https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Garden_Expo_Station,_Wuhan_Metro_(4).jpg









https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Garden_Expo_Station,_Wuhan_Metro_(5).jpg









https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Garden_Expo_Station,_Wuhan_Metro_(6).jpg









https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Garden_Expo_Station,_Wuhan_Metro_(7).jpg


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

Optics Valley Station Line 11

Posted by ForCoffeeLover


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

Optical Valley 5th Road

Posted by ForCoffeeLover


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

Baoxie Station

Posted by ForCoffeeLover


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

Optical Valley 7th Road 

Posted by ForCoffeeLover


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

Zuoling Station 

Posted by ForCoffeeLover


----------



## CNGL (Jun 10, 2010)

Okay, the 4th phase is now approved by the NDRC. The following lines will be built until 2025:
1. *2nd phase of line 6*, Jinyinhu Gongyuan to Zhumaling (crossing line 1 at Matoutan Gongyuan), 15 km, 9 stations
2. *Qianchuan line* (a.k.a. 3rd phase of line 7), Yuan-bo Yuan Bei to Huangpi Guangchang, 35 km, 8 stations
3. *3rd phase of line 8*, Yezhi Hu to Junyun Cun, 3.7 km, 2 stations
4. *Xingang line* (a.k.a. 1st phase of line 10), Gongya Dadao to Taoshu Hu, ~24 km, 11 stations
5. *3rd phase of line 11*, Huangjinkou to Wuchang Huoche Zhan (Wuchang station, via a different route to that of line 4) and Zuoling to Gedian Nan, ~29 km, 10 stations
6. *Line 12*, loop line, 60.4 km, 35 stations
7. *Hannan line* (a.k.a. line 16), Guobo Zhongxin Nan to Shamaozhou Jiawan, 32.5 km, 12 stations
8. *Line 19*, Wuhan Huoche Zhan (Wuhan station, BTW I like how the Chinese word for "train" means literally "steam machine" even if trains haven't run on steam for years!) to Donghu Baoshuiqu, 28.9 km, 10 stations
9. *2nd phase of Yangluo line* (a.k.a. line 21), Zhongyi Lu to Houhu Dadao, 3.2 km, 2 stations

I thought several of the lines were already U/C, namely lines 12, 16 and the 3rd phase of line 8. Noticeably Xingang line was already in the pipeline in the previous phase, but was then dropped.


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

Line 7 Wanghongxiao Station

Posted by wvuco


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

Sanyang Road station transfer channel between Line 1 and 7

Posted by MetroCCC


----------



## CNGL (Jun 10, 2010)

Line 7 is opening on October 1st (or maybe a few days earlier). However I'm not sure if it will open only to Yezhihu or also with the Zhifang Line (the Southern extension). There are also a couple other lines to be opened before the end of this year: The line 2 extension to Fozuling (taking a different route to that of line L1 of Guanggu tram) and the first section of line 11. However lne 4 to Caidian district has been delayed to 2019.


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

one more pic


oscillation said:


> by Royer55 via *myway1943*


----------



## xeror (Aug 21, 2004)

Wuhan Metro really has one of the best station designs among all metro systems in China.


----------



## CNGL (Jun 10, 2010)

CNGL said:


> Line 7 is opening on October 1st (or maybe a few days earlier).


There are rumors this and line 11 are opening on September 29 (i.e. on Saturday). Nothing official for now. If they open line 11 now (most probably Guanggu railway station to Zuoling) then it will be isolated from the rest of the network until line 2 is extended to Fozuling (line 11 to the Wuchang railway station is not expected before 2020).


----------



## CNGL (Jun 10, 2010)

Okay, lines 7 and 11 are opening in a few hours. In the case of line 7 it only opens from Yuanboyuan Bei to Yezhihu, with 19 stations over 30.9 km. The interchange with line 8 at Xujiapeng is not avalaible for now due to construction of line 5. Line 11, running from Guanggu railway station to Zuoling over 19.7 km and 13 stations, is isolated from the rest of the network, and will remain as such until line 2 is extended to Fozuling. Wuhan metro is thus growing to 290 km long, and it's expected to pass the 300 km mark in the next few months with the opening of the Zhifang line (line 7 South extension, previously known as line 27) and the aforementioned extension of line 2 (In fact it would already pass the milestone with just either one).


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

Opening Day of Line 7

Posted by MetroCCC

 

 



Posted by zhouchang3000


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

wuhan subway is already huge :drool:


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

Xianggang Road and Sanyang Road

Posted by zhouweiinwuhan


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

*Photos of recently opened Line 7 and Line 11*

*Line 7*









https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:LCD_Screen_in_Wuhan_Metro_Line_7_Cars_(1).jpg









https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:LCD_Screen_in_Wuhan_Metro_Line_7_Cars_(2).jpg









https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Train_Interior_of_Wuhan_Metro_Line_7_(1).jpg









https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Train_Interior_of_Wuhan_Metro_Line_7_(4).jpg

Wuhan Business District Station









https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Wuhan_Business_District_Station,_Wuhan_Metro_Line_7_(1).jpg









https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Wuhan_Business_District_Station,_Wuhan_Metro_Line_7_(2).jpg

Hubei University of Technology Station









https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Hubei_Univ._of_Technology_Station_(1).jpg









https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Hubei_Univ._of_Technology_Station_(2).jpg









https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Hubei_Univ._of_Technology_Station_(3).jpg

Hubei University Station









https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Hubei_University_Station_Platform.jpg

Pangxiejia Station









https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Wuhan_Metro_Line_7_Pangxiejia_Station_Platform_(1).jpg









https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Wuhan_Metro_Line_7_Pangxiejia_Station_Platform_(2).jpg

Qushuilou Station









https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Qushuilou_Station_(1).jpg









https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Qushuilou_Station_(2).jpg









https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Qushuilou_Station_(3).jpg









https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Qushuilou_Station_(4).jpg









https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Qushuilou_Station_(5).jpg









https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Qushuilou_Station_(6).jpg

Ruian Street Station









https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Ruian_Street_Station_(1).jpg









https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Ruian_Street_Station_(2).jpg









https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Ruian_Street_Station_(3).jpg

Sanyang Road Station









https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Sanyang_Rd._Station,_Wuhan_Metro_Line_7_(1).jpg









https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Sanyang_Rd._Station,_Wuhan_Metro_Line_7_(2).jpg









https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Sanyang_Rd._Station,_Wuhan_Metro_Line_7_(3).jpg

Wangjiadun East Station









https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Wangjiadun_East_Station,_Wuhan_Metro_Line_7_(1).jpg









https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Wangjiadun_East_Station,_Wuhan_Metro_Line_7_(2).jpg

Wuchang Railway Station









https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Wuchang_Railway_Station,_Wuhan_Metro_Line_7_(1).jpg









https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Wuchang_Railway_Station,_Wuhan_Metro_Line_7_(2).jpg









https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Wuchang_Railway_Station,_Wuhan_Metro_Line_7_(3).jpg

Xianggang Road Station (cross-platform transfer to Line 3)









https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/...ion_Platform,_Wuhan_Metro_Line_3_&_Line_7.jpg

Yezhihu Station









https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Yezhihu_Station,_Wuhan_Metro_Line_7.jpg

Xujiapeng Station









https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Xujiapeng_Station,_Wuhan_Metro_Line_7.jpg

Garden Expo North Station









https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Garden_Expo_North_Station,_Wuhan_Metro_Line_7_(1).jpg









https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Garden_Expo_North_Station,_Wuhan_Metro_Line_7_(2).jpg

*Line 11*









https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:武汉轨道交通11号线动态线路图_(1).jpg









https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:武汉轨道交通11号线车厢内部_(1).jpg









https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:武汉轨道交通11号线动态线路图_(2).jpg

Guanggu 7th Road Station









https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:武汉轨道交通11号线光谷七路站_(1).jpg









https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:武汉轨道交通11号线光谷七路站_(2).jpg









https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:武汉轨道交通11号线光谷七路站_(3).jpg

Guanggu Railway Station









https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:武汉轨道交通11号线光谷火车站(2).jpg









https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:武汉轨道交通11号线光谷火车站_(1).jpg









https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:武汉轨道交通11号线光谷火车站(4).jpg









https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:武汉轨道交通11号线光谷火车站_(3).jpg

Changlingshan Station









https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:武汉轨道交通11号线长岭山站.jpg

Zuoling Station









https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:武汉轨道交通11号线左岭站(1).jpg









https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:武汉轨道交通11号线左岭站_(2).jpg









https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:武汉轨道交通11号线左岭站_(3).jpg


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

Sanyang Road station with expanded platforms for Line 7 transfer crowds. This is why China should build more elevated lines instead of "preserving views". Once you strengthen the bridges etc. you can expand the line as you see fit.

Posted by 多特蒙德


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

Apparently Line 16 already started construction not sure if true but here are pics. 

Posted by 叶叶叶


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

Caidian Line (Line 4) Caidian Square Station

Posted by V975s


----------



## _Night City Dream_ (Jan 3, 2008)

I really love the design of the stations. China rocks!


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

Optical Valley Square Station Posted by Whda


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

Line 5 Heping Gongyuan Station posted by symmetry


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

Canglong East Street on Line 2 South extension almost ready.

Posted by 三三三三叶草


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

Line 12 (loop line) Yuanlin Lu station construction

Posted by xyz9058


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

Luoxiong Road Station

Post sevenlaand


----------



## CNGL (Jun 10, 2010)

Some sad news: the Southern section of line 2 (Guanggu Guangchang-Fozuling) and the so-called Caidian line (the line 4 extension from Huangjinkou to Bailin, also formerly known as line 24) are delayed into 2019, thus line 11 will be isolated for some time more. However there is still one section opening on December 28, thus allowing Wuhan metro to barely break the 300 km mark (by 500 meters) and becoming the 5th metro in China to pass that milestone (tied with Chongqing). Line 7 is extended just three months after its opening with the so-called Zhifang line (formerly line 27), which extends it from Yezhihu to Qinglongshan Ditiexiaozhen, adding 16.9 km and 7 stations for a total of 47.3 km and 26 stations. In the future line 7 will also add the so-called Qianchuan line at the other end, which will extend it all the way to Huangpi.


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

Line 7 Qinglongshan Station posted by kanamekanata


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

Line 7 various pictures


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

On Feb 22 Wuhan Metro broke ridership record with 3,804,300 trips.

Breakdown by line:

Line 1: 430,900
Line 2: 1.1327 million
Line 3: 478,800
Line 4: 686,600
Line 6: 400,700
Line 7: 413,100
Line 8: 164,900
Line 11: 33,200
Yangluo: 63,400

Posted by 1900奇迹



Source


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

line 1
丹水池与武汉宜家 / Main Line and IKEA Wuhan by Sijie Bu, no Flickr


----------



## CNGL (Jun 10, 2010)

Aaaaand we already missed the very first opening of the Pig Year by a whole month. Line 2 was extended from Guanggu Guangchang to Fozuling on February 19, adding 13.2 km and 10 stations for a line length of 60 km, and connecting line 11 to the rest of the network after four months and half. Wuhan metro is now 314 km long, once again ahead of Chongqing.


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

CNGL said:


> Aaaaand we already missed the very first opening of the Pig Year by a whole month. Line 2 was extended from Guanggu Guangchang to Fozuling on February 19, adding 13.2 km and 10 stations for a line length of 60 km, and connecting line 11 to the rest of the network after four months and half. Wuhan metro is now 314 km long, once again ahead of Chongqing.


I don't know where the "we" came from. Urbanrail.net has shown Line 2 to Fozuling right when it opened. I was very well aware.


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

Wuhan trams by CJ6800G1CHK


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

Luoxiong Road Station by ForCoffeeLover


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

Yangluo Line by Royer55


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

Line 1 by 地铁圈


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

Line 5 by Mvpts1991


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Chinese city opens hydrogen bus routes*

WUHAN, May 30 (Xinhua) -- Wuhan, capital of central China's Hubei Province, opened five bus routes dedicated to hydrogen-powered buses Wednesday, in a bid to cut carbon emission.

A total of 21 buses will run on these routes, according to the local bus group. The city is also accelerating the construction of hydrogen fueling stations and relevant infrastructure.

Hydrogen buses are less noisy and more efficient than traditional vehicles. The vehicles, which produce no pollution, can run 300 km on a 6-minute refuel, according to the group.

Several major Chinese cities including Shanghai and Chengdu, capital of Sichuan Province, have plans to promote the use of hydrogen-powered buses.

By 2020, Shanghai aims to have 3,000 hydrogen-powered vehicles in operation.


----------



## dbhaskar (Sep 11, 2015)

*Asia's largest underground urban complex takes shape in Wuhan*










Source: ECNS | Sept 03, 2019

Primary construction work on the massive Optics Valley Square, dubbed "the largest underground urban complex in Asia", was completed on Sunday in Wuhan, capital of central China's Hubei Province. Included in the construction project was the building of three subway lines and two utility tunnels, which created 1.8 million cubic meters of excavated soil.

The complex has three interchange levels to serve Line 9, Line 2, and Line 11 as well as public spaces and a road tunnel. It's expected the daily passenger flow through the complex will reach 400,000 due to its connectivity with nearby offices.

[...]

Zheng Guanghui, vice general manager of the business department of Wuhan Metro, said construction work began at the end of 2014 and involved a total area of 146,000 square meters in floor space, equivalent to 21 standard football fields, with workers digging as deep as 34 meters. 

Liang Shuibin, a project manager with builder China Railway 11th Bureau Group, said a number of breakthrough technologies were used during the construction process to minimize the impact on surrounding high-rise buildings and traffic.


----------



## CNGL (Jun 10, 2010)

It has been confirmed the so-called Caidian line, the Western extension of line 4 (formerly known as line 24 and the Western section of line 11), will open on September 25. This extension from Huangjinkou to Bolin adds 9 stations and 16 km to the existing line, and connects the suburban district of Caidian to Hanyang and Wuchang proper.

A section of line 8 separate from the existing one will serve as a special line during the Military World Games, to be held on October 18-27 (much like a section of Beijing's line 8 during the 2008 Olympics and another of Shanghai's line 13 during Expo 2010), and then open to normal service on November 6. This 3 station section runs from Yezhihu to the Military Athletes' village, and the gap from Liyuan to Yezhihu is expected to open in 2020.


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

CNGL said:


> A section of line 8 separate from the existing one will serve as a special line during the Military World Games, to be held on October 18-27 (much like a section of Beijing's line 8 during the 2008 Olympics and another of Shanghai's line 13 during Expo 2010), and then open to normal service on November 6. This 3 station section runs from Yezhihu to the Military Athletes' village, and the gap from Liyuan to Yezhihu is expected to open in 2020.


Let's hope Wuhan gets this section open in time for the sports event. It's an international sports event, so presumably there's a lot of pressure to get this right.

By contrast, in Zhengzhou, it seems like they missed opening Line 14 in time for a domestic ethnic minority games. Line 14 opened after the games were over.


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

Recently opened Zhiyin station on Line 4 western extension









http://m.mailizc.com/article_detail.html?id=131035









http://www.wufun.net/news/hot/news/2019/0925/11763.html?1569378922









https://wemp.app/posts/a1222c44-7eac-4e78-b4d5-927682302b62

Recently opened Xinnong station on Line 4 western extension










https://wemp.app/posts/a1222c44-7eac-4e78-b4d5-927682302b62

Recently opened Caidian Square station on Line 4 western extension









http://topic.cnhan.com/zt2019/sjjrydh/cdfc/20190919/4585.htm









https://wemp.app/posts/a1222c44-7eac-4e78-b4d5-927682302b62

Recently opened Bolin station on Line 4 western extension









http://news.cjn.cn/wsqzgzb/zf/zdlm/201909/t3460733.htm

Upcoming Military Athletes Village station on Line 8









https://k.sina.com.cn/article_1840551510_6db4965601900mn7q.html


----------



## CNGL (Jun 10, 2010)

There are now two line 8s (double luck then), with the opening of the 3rd phase between Yezhihu and Junyucun, even before the 2nd phase between Liyuan and Yezhihu... albeit too late for the Military Games :bash:. It doesn't help that the games themselves were marred by a controversy in orienteering, which is my favorite sport: I've been running orienteering courses for more than 10 years now, even becoming the regional champion in my class once. Back to the newly opened section, it has 3 stations (the middle one being Huangjiahu Ditiexiaozhen) and 4.8 km. Until the 2nd phase opens, to connect both sections of line 8 one has to transfer to line 7 between Xujiapeng (4 stations before Liyuan) and Yezhihu. No lines are expected to open in the end of year wave.


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

New Line 8 Station, Huangjiahu Ditie Xiaozhen

posted by 求天


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

Many Chinese cities have subway loops, namely Beijing, Shanghai, Chengdu, Zhengzhou, Chongqing (partially open) and Harbin (partially open). Loops are under construction in Guangzhou and Xian.

Wuhan will be getting in on the action as well. There will be 37 stations on a fully underground line. The line will open in phases from 2021 to 2023.









https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Route_Map_of_Line_12,_Wuhan_Metro.png


----------



## Sunfuns (Mar 26, 2012)

Ring lines are a great idea. All really big cities ought to have them and many already do.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*China's Wuhan shuts down transport as global alarm mounts over virus spread*
Jan 22, 2020
_Excerpt_

BEIJING/SHANGHAI (Reuters) - Deaths from China’s new flu-like virus rose to 17 on Wednesday, with more than 540 cases confirmed, leading the city at the center of the outbreak to close transportation networks and urge citizens not to leave as fears rose of the contagion spreading.

The previously unknown coronavirus strain is believed to have emerged from illegally traded wildlife at an animal market in the central city of Wuhan. Cases have been detected as far away as the United States.

Contrasting with its secrecy over the 2002-03 Severe Acute Respiratory Syndrome (SARS), which killed nearly 800 people, China’s communist government has this time given regular updates to try to avoid panic as millions travel for the Lunar New Year.

After a meeting at its Geneva headquarters on Wednesday, the World Health Organization (WHO) said it would decide on Thursday whether to declare the outbreak a global health emergency, which would step up the international response.

If it does so, it will be the sixth international public health emergency to be declared in the last decade.

“This is an evolving and complex situation,” said WHO Director-General Tedros Adhanom Ghebreyesus.

As it seeks to stop the spread of the virus, Wuhan’s local government said it would close all urban transport networks and suspend outgoing flights from the city as of 10 a.m. on Thursday (0200 GMT), state media reported, adding that the government said citizens should not leave the city unless there were special circumstances.

More : https://www.reuters.com/article/us-...-alarm-mounts-over-virus-spread-idUSKBN1ZL07C


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

Layout of subway platforms at Wuchang Railway Station (Lines 11 and 12 are not yet open):









https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Wuchang_Railway_Station_(Wuhan_Metro).png


----------



## CNGL (Jun 10, 2010)

Is the metro still shut down due to that coronavirus? I wouldn't be surprised if it is so. Winter is the period in which I'm least active searching for Chinese metro updates (mainly because there aren't many openings), but the coronavirus has caused a record low activity: basically nothing at all, now I have opened my Chinese metro map for the first time in a fortnight.


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

*Railways around Wuhan*

Wuhan-Jiujiang High-speed Railway & Wuhan-Huanggang Intercity Railway Map









https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/...y_&_Wuhan-Huanggang_Intercity_Railway_Map.png

Wuhan-Shiyan High-speed Railway









https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Wuhan-Shiyan_High-speed_Railway.png

Map of Wuhan-Xianning Intercity Railway









https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Map_of_Wuhan-Xianning_Intercity_Railway.png

Map of Wuhan-Xiaogan Intercity Railway









https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Map_of_Wuhan-Xiaogan_Intercity_Railway.png


----------



## CNGL (Jun 10, 2010)

Okay, the worse of the coronavirus has passed, and it has been ordered for public transport to resume operations, so the metro should be back up and running shortly. Therefore, I'll be back in full force with my usual coverage of Chinese metro projects as soon as it happens, and may be the only thing I'd be able to do in the next few weeks, as that virus is now shutting down Europe as well.


----------



## CNGL (Jun 10, 2010)

Reopening March 28. However several lines (8, 8, 11, 21 a.k.a. Yangluo) won't reopen on Saturday.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

117 bus routes (30%) have resumed on Wednesday : Wuhan buses hit the road after two-month lockdown


----------



## AuggieEast (Aug 20, 2019)

Sunfuns said:


> Ring lines are a great idea. All really big cities ought to have them and many already do.


Loop lines are great, yet I wouldn't jump to the conclusion that "all really big cities ought to have them". Geography alone makes them unsuitable in plenty of large cities. I'm thinking Mumbai, Barcelona, Hong Kong, San Francisco, Miami, and Boston.


----------



## kunming tiger (Jun 30, 2011)

AuggieEast said:


> Loop lines are great, yet I wouldn't jump to the conclusion that "all really big cities ought to have them". Geography alone makes them unsuitable in plenty of large cities. I'm thinking Mumbai, Barcelona, Hong Kong, San Francisco, Miami, and Boston.


geography aside with the exception of mumbai none of the cities listed above are particularly large in terms of population . in mega cities or urban clusters there is no mistaking the need for a loop line to ease congestion.


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

Line 16 Mayinghe Station by ForCoffeeLover


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

saiho said:


> Line 16 train posted by zyz1998


I am upset to see only 4-car trains in the line 16 😭


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

Line 16 is expandable to 6 Cars and they are A type so that's plenty capacity for a suburban radial line.


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

ETERLAINE_


----------



## General Huo (Jan 4, 2005)

Three new lines, line 5, line 16, line6 phase II open to traffic today. The total length of Wuhan Metro reaches 435 km.





__





官宣！武汉地铁5号线、6号线二期、16号线（汉南线）26日通车


12月25日，长江日报记者从武汉市交通运输局、武汉地铁集团获悉，经武汉市人民政府批准，武汉轨道交通5号线、6号线二期、16号线（汉南线）将于2021年12月26日上午9时56分同步开通。届时，6号线二



m.cnhubei.com


----------



## CNGL (Jun 10, 2010)

I knew these three lines were due to open in this year's wave, but I didn't knew exactly when. Line 5 is a fully automated line running along the Wuchang side of the Yangtze from the Wuhan railway station (but from the opposite side to line 4, i.e. from Wuhan Zhan Dong Guangchang) to Zhongyiyao Daxue with 25 stations on its 34.6 km route. Finally that numbering gap is closed (Line 6 has been open for 5 years now), although there are still some others further up. Line 16 is a suburban line connecting the outlying Hannan district (Zhoujiahe) to the city proper (Guobo Zhongxin Nan on line 6), this explains why it only has 12 stations on a 31.7 km route. Finally, line 6 is extended from Jinyinhu Gongyuan to Xincheng Shiyilu, adding 7 km and 5 stations to the Northern end of the line (even though the extension itself goes due West). Wuhan metro is now over 400 km long, becoming the 6th metro system in China to break the mark that for a long time was thought to be unbreakable (The London Underground was stalled there).


----------



## General Huo (Jan 4, 2005)

Nanjing metro is set to break 400 km mark this year. Chongqing and Hangzhou follow suit in 2022. China may have 9 seats in top 10 largest metro systems in the world next year. The only exception is Moscow, and maybe Seoul.



CNGL said:


> Wuhan metro is now over 400 km long, becoming the 6th metro system in China to break the mark that for a long time was thought to be unbreakable (The London Underground was stalled there).


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

Line 5 starts at the South Third Ring Road Station and ends at Wuhan Railway Station. It is 35.1 kilometers long and has 25 stations. It is the city’s first fully automated metro line. It adopts the domestically-made FAO system with completely independent intellectual property rights. The world's highest level (GoA4) automatic operation represents the current high level of industrialization, informatization, and intelligence of advanced smart trains in China.









武汉地铁3条新线开通 运营里程达435公里







www.sohu.com


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

wuhan subway is already a 435-km system  








Wuhan Metro - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

Metro lines built in length , Wuhan Metro System (2004-2021)

From 2004 to 2021, Wuhan Metro system reaching 435 km in 17 years, ranking 5th in China, 6th in the world.


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

Line 16 before and after posted by ArsenaHenry


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

ETERLAINE_ Line 5 Xujiapeng Station.


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

@saiho, @gao7, @CNGL, is it possible to convert the elevated line 1 to an underground line 1? I think it won't happen because it is too expensive, I think


----------



## General Huo (Jan 4, 2005)




----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

Approved by the competent department of the Wuhan Municipal Government, the first phase of the North Extension (Qianchuan Line) of Wuhan Rail Transit Line 7 and the second phase of Line 16 are simultaneously opened for initial operation at 9:28 am on December 30, 2022. After opening to traffic, the operating mileage of the Wuhan subway will reach 460 kilometers, and with the addition of 49 kilometers of trams, the total operating mileage of Wuhan's rail transit will reach 509 kilometers.




https://hb.ifeng.com/c/8M6l7HGVW0U


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

Data updated: 2022-12-30


Wuhan Metro System length: 460 km


----------

